# Potatoes-- Good or Bad?????



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I love potatoes but have recently been told they are constipating. Does anyone else find this true?? They are actually very high in fiber so i would think they are good for us. Are sweet potatoes any different??


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I love potatoes and sweet potatoes, not a problem for me.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

The 'meat' of potatoes give me problems. I only eat the skins,which have the most fiber in potatoes.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

I eat a lot of sweet potato and was wondering the same thing. Have often wondered if it could perhaps absorb to much liquid in the colon and cause constipation. I do add lots of liquid to them, however even with tons of other veggies with the potatoes I get so constipated.Is it me or the potatoes? If I didn't love them so much I would stop eating them, however if I knew there was something in them that could contribute to constipation I would stop immediately. Maybe they have too much starch and fiber which definately makes me more constipated! Anyone else have this problem?


----------

